# [Solved] 4GB eingebaut, nur 2GB werden genutzt (AMD64)

## Louisdor

MoiN! 

Hab viel im Forum gesucht und gelesen, auch Google bemüht, jedoch komme ich nicht wirklich weiter.

Ich hab ein Asus M2N-E Board mit neuerdings 4 x 1GB Corsair TwinX CL4 DDR2 PC6400 / 800MHz RAM drin.

Im Bios (neueste Version von Asus) werden die mir auch voll als Dual Channel angezeigt und beim Booten hochgezählt.

Alle Einstellungen im BIOS für RAM stehen auf "auto".

Gentoo zeigt mir jedoch lediglich 2GB RAM an.

Da ich ein x86_64 System habe, mit AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ finde ich in den Kerneleinstellungen kein HIGHMEM, etc. und kann da somit auch nichts einstellen.

Was muss ich machen, damit Gentoo die 4GB RAM voll nutzen kann?

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Inte

War der Doppelpost notwendig (#4528856)?

----------

## Louisdor

 *Inte wrote:*   

> War der Doppelpost notwendig (#4528856)?

 Ja, ich dachte mir, weil der andere Thread schon mit "Solved" gekennzeichnet ist.

Und, Sirros Hinweis, dass das Problem an anderer Stelle liegen muss, hilft mir ja nun auch nicht wirklich weiter. 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## blu3bird

Kannst du mal die Ausgabe von "cat /proc/mtrr" und "dmesg | grep -i mem" posten?

----------

## Louisdor

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Kannst du mal die Ausgabe von "cat /proc/mtrr" und "dmesg | grep -i mem" posten?

 bitte:

```
amd64x2 ~ # cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=2048MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x80000000 (2048MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

reg02: base=0xc0000000 (3072MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg03: base=0xdff00000 (3583MB), size=   1MB: uncachable, count=1

reg04: base=0x100000000 (4096MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

amd64x2 ~ #
```

```
amd64x2 ~ # dmesg | grep -i mem

Command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x31B mem=2048M CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 7112 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x31B mem=2048M CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Memory: 2058492k/2097152k available (4162k kernel code, 38172k reserved, 1384k data, 256k init)

pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xcec00-0xcffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  MEM window: fa000000-fcffffff

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 23, io mem 0xfe02e000

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02f000

PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #2:10000000@e0000000 for device 0000:02:00.0

amd64x2 ~ #
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## blu3bird

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x31B mem=2048M CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

 

Mit dem Parameter zwingst du deinen Kernel (maximal) 2GB zu benutzen. Lösch ihn raus, dann sollte dein Kernel die vollen 4GB erkennen und auch benutzen.

----------

## Louisdor

Ohh, nun habe ich in meinem letzten Post die Zeile aus der grub.conf gesehen ... 

```
Command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x31B mem=2048M CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Die 2048M habe ich mal ganz schnell durch 4096M ersetzt und siehe da ca.3,6GB sind es jetzt. Fehlt aber imme rnoch ein bissle.

Ciao,

aelX!

----------

## Louisdor

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

>  *Louisdor wrote:*   Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x31B mem=2048M CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 
> 
> Mit dem Parameter zwingst du deinen Kernel (maximal) 2GB zu benutzen. Lösch ihn raus, dann sollte dein Kernel die vollen 4GB erkennen und auch benutzen.

 Ok, hatte es auch gerade gesehen. Ich werde mal die Angabe komplett aus der Zeile nehmen.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Sorry, manchmal kann es so einfach sein und man "sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht"!

Das ist jetzt die Zeile in der grub.conf:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.23_01 root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x31B CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Und hier das Ergebnis:

```
amd64x2 ~ # free -t

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       4050336     704628    3345708          0        480     279076

-/+ buffers/cache:     425072    3625264

Swap:      2000084          0    2000084

Total:     6050420     704628    5345792

amd64x2 ~ #
```

und 

```
amd64x2 ~ # dmesg | grep -i mem

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 1792 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

Memory: 4049912k/4718592k available (4162k kernel code, 142684k reserved, 1384k data, 256k init)

pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xcec00-0xcffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  MEM window: fa000000-fcffffff

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 23, io mem 0xfe02e000

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02f000

PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #2:10000000@e0000000 for device 0000:02:00.0

amd64x2 ~ #
```

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Wozu hast du bei 4GB RAM noch 2GB Swap?  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

während die Hersdteller mit 1000 rechnen und 4096MB angeben oder eben 4 GB rechnet Linux mit 4GB und 1024 bytes pro MB, so weit ich weiß

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> während die Hersdteller mit 1000 rechnen und 4096MB angeben oder eben 4 GB rechnet Linux mit 4GB und 1024 bytes pro MB, so weit ich weiß

 

Das Thema ist bereits gelöst. Es war eine Kernel-Option.

Das mit den 1000/1024 ist übrigens kein Problem bei RAM, sondern "nur" bei Festplatten/einigen "Wechselmedien".

(übrigens sind es 1024 KB, die ein MB ergeben  :Wink:  dafür geben 1024 byte ein KB)

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> (übrigens sind es 1024 KB, die ein MB ergeben  dafür geben 1024 byte ein KB)

 

Das sieht aus, als willst du unbedingt einen Streit vom Zaun brechen...

Ich fass mich besser kurz und sage einfach nur: falsch.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das sieht aus, als willst du unbedingt einen Streit vom Zaun brechen...
> 
> Ich fass mich besser kurz und sage einfach nur: falsch.

 

Okay... Sorry sorry... Sollte nur eine Anmerkung sein...

Und... Falsch?

Okay... Dann sind 1024 byte eben ein KiB  :Wink:  (Ich hoffe das nimmt mir niemand übel)

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Asusboards hat das Problem, daß nur 3,5GB von 4GB erkannt werden.

Dies ist ein Problem vom Bios oder Chipsatz.

----------

